# Anyone been a Census Enumerator?



## michaelm (2 Dec 2005)

Re: Census 2006. The CSO reckon it will take upwards of 200 hours per Census Enumerator to cover 350 homes; can anyone who has done this tell me, 1. whether this might be an over estimate, and 2. Their general thoughts on the task (how much hassle/grief at the door etc.).


----------



## DrMoriarty (2 Dec 2005)

I've heard that it's handsomely paid — and presumably by the hour, not per house, which might explain the slowness...


----------



## polaris (2 Dec 2005)

The total pay will be around €2k, according to  a piece I heard on wireless.


----------



## nai (2 Dec 2005)

try this link - http://www.cso.ie/census/census_2006_recruit_enum.htm
- it outlines everything you need to know about the 2006 intake of staff.

On a seperate note - my mother has been an enumerator for the last few census' in rural Galway - the pay isn't great compared to the hours but at that time the mileage was superb (but if you're city based you won't qualify for much mileage). You're paid per household and generally have to explain everything over and over again - mam had a lot of very elderly people who took longer to grasp the concept etc.

Cheers,
nai


----------



## DrMoriarty (2 Dec 2005)

> Average earnings are expected to be in the region of €2,200 gross for 25 hours per week over a 10 week period. Exact earnings will, however, depend on the number of households enumerated.


I take it back... €2,200 ÷ 250 hours = €8.80/hr _before_ tax..?


----------



## kazbah (2 Dec 2005)

DrMoriarty said:
			
		

> I take it back... €2,200 ÷ 250 hours = €8.80/hr _before_ tax..?


 
Hardly worthwhile then as a little side earner


----------



## RainyDay (2 Dec 2005)

DrMoriarty said:
			
		

> presumably by the hour, not per house, which might explain the slowness...


It seems not, from the details posted above.


----------



## ubiquitous (2 Dec 2005)

My mum did this job last time around - she would never touch it witha bargepole again as she felt under pressure to call around time and time again to certain homes where the residents never seemed to be there at all. The actual time it took her to complete her quota was way in excess of what she was paid for.


----------



## michaelm (2 Dec 2005)

Thanks for the replies.  An earlier visit to the CSO website prompted my original question.  I know someone whom it might suit if the CSO has over estimated the hours involved, as they would have very little tax liability on the earnings.


----------



## pinkstars (14 Mar 2006)

Has anybody gotten this job?? Waiting on a call, have heard of a few that have gotten it..


----------



## ClubMan (14 Mar 2006)

Please don't duplicate posts as per the .


----------



## pinkstars (14 Mar 2006)

Sorry about that.


----------



## Henny Penny (14 Mar 2006)

Did the interview last time round. They basically wanted to know why the census is important. Would you be prepared to go on a boat to an island if required. Can you read a map. Basic stuff really ... nothing too taxing. I think as long as you understand the basic concept of the census you should be okay.


----------



## zoe (15 Mar 2006)

ubiquitous said:
			
		

> she felt under pressure to call around time and time again to certain homes where the residents never seemed to be there at all.


 What happens about houses that are used as holiday homes, and so there is no-one living in them permanently? 

Are forms required to be filled in for holiday homes where no-one lives permanently?


----------

